# finally finished



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well we finally finished this 1. This was a really great project that kept us busy from right before Christmas till the final walk through Wednesday
The video really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice job Aaron, looks great!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Another good looking project Aaron. I like the colors.


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

That's professional prep work. Great to see high quality work videos like these that help promote our trade higher up the ranks.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

It looked like an after picture when you took the video. IMO the place looked like it just got painted. I gues they just wanted to change color. The baseboatrd looked like it was newly installed and needed paint. But the walls looked new.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

You guys really did a nice job. I don't understand what people see in textured ceiling. Must be a Florida thing cause I here it's popular down there. To me it is the end of the line. Around my parts it is for older homes to hide imperfections and cracks. I uess it comes down to personal preferance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bet it looks stunning in person. Nice job Aaron.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice job


----------

